

Fukushima plant operator to evacuate control room personnel - eande
http://www.sify.com/news/fukushima-plant-operator-to-evacuate-control-room-personnel-news-international-ldpvklficcj.html

======
eande
During the discussions I saw several times the argument on how well the
nuclear power plants stood up considering the magnitude of the desaster. I
just can't share this opinion as the crises is still unfolding and it is not
clear what the outcome will be.

To me the nuclear energy debate should be made with a real long term view
beyond this event and the next decades. There is nuclear waste, aging reactors
all these things need to be carefully considered to be sure if this is really
the choice we want on how we create energy.

I am personally against nuclear power plants, but even if that technology
continues to be used the demand should be made that it will be build and
operated as safe as possible.

